# ThirtyTwo Scott Stevens Boot Anyone rockin em?



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Anyone got the aforementioned boot? How's the stiffness? The Heel Hold?


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

i have the tm-two simon chamberlains which are the same boot, good stiff all mountain boot, this is my second set of tm-twos and i'm convinced they are the best boot for nearly every type of riding. i've also had the 32 ultralights in the past which are slightly less stiff, and if i'm hiking exclusively or noboarding i use my 32 lashed boot, which are soft and comfy. 

in the inner liner on the 32 line just works, i've had zero heel lift issues.


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

huckfin said:


> i have the tm-two simon chamberlains which are the same boot, good stiff all mountain boot, this is my second set of tm-twos and i'm convinced they are the best boot for nearly every type of riding. i've also had the 32 ultralights in the past which are slightly less stiff, and if i'm hiking exclusively or noboarding i use my 32 lashed boot, which are soft and comfy.
> 
> in the inner liner on the 32 line just works, i've had zero heel lift issues.[/QUOTE
> 
> Is the fit true to size?


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't know specifically about the fit of the TM-Twos, but I posted a thread last week and several people on there have been discussing the overall fit for a variety of other ThirtyTwo boots. Usually a brand's footwear fits the same or very similarly with everything on its product line, so it could give you an idea of how ThirtyTwo boots fit. 
From what's been posted so far, in most cases ThirtyTwo has been true to size as far as length goes while being wide but not too wide. I'll find out for myself on Thursday, when my Prions in size 13 (my exact size) arrive. 

I've never tried on ThirtyTwo boots before, so for good measure I also bought another pair in 14 just in case they're too small, like how stupid Nike fits like a size 12 for their 13s (at least in their running shoes). :icon_scratch:

ThirtyTwo has free return shipping if you order directly from their site so you can try their boots on (so does zappos.com), which is why I also bought the 14s. I'll send back whichever pair doesn't fit the best. Be warned though, if you don't like waiting a long time they use FedEx (takes a forever). I think Zappos uses UPS but I could be mistaken.

Here's a link to my thread, which is also in the Boots section:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/52980-thirtytwo-sizing-accuarcy.html

I'll update on ThirtyTwo's fit when I get home from work on Thursday evening. Hope that at least points you in the right direction for now, until someone else comes on here and tells you specifically about the TM-Two's fit.


----------



## Gdog42 (Nov 11, 2012)

I got the boots today. Like I said, I can't say the TM-Twos would fit exactly like the Prions, but they're the same brand so they're likely to. 
Here's a review of the overall fit of the Prions:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/52980-thirtytwo-sizing-accuarcy-3.html


----------

